
An Open Letter to ECMA - horrido
https://medium.com/@richardeng/an-open-letter-to-ecma-cb60ee917da9
======
horrido
Before everybody jumps the gun, this article is a piece of _satire_. It's
meant to be funny. It's meant to _entertain you_ , as well as inform you.
Please take it in the spirit in which it was written. Enjoy.

